# SM question (Blood Ravens, Sergeant helmet)



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

What colour would a normal Blood Ravens Sergeant's helmet be? I gave mine a standard helmet with a gold skull, but I was just wondering if the issue had ever been mentioned in Goto's books/DOW II.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think its actually red ,same as his squad members , with a gold skull would be fine, At the end of the day though its your army, so you can have it what ever colour you like.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Right, but I want it to match canon (or in Goto's case, multilasered canon ) wherever possible.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't know where I saw it, I think in an old white dwarf when DOW 1 first came out but I think sergeants had bone coloured helmets, or the same colour as the inside of the shoulder pad, with a red vent.... I'll try and find it for you

EDIT

Yup. that white dwarf had it but wasmissing the front cover. damn them. But to help you I found a picture of a squad from that guy's army. here it is


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks. Any examples for other chapters. from other sources?

Also, does anyone know which sets come with krak grenades/melta bombs? What about holstered bolters?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

holstered bolt pistols is with the tactical squad sprue, the one with the sergeant's head on it, full bolter holster is in the attack bike box. krak grenades can be done with the current grenades just painted differently. Meltabombs are on the assault squad sprue


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Another question.

If I painted my marines with red gore, how would I paint over them to get colouring closer to the Blood Raven's shade? (scab red)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

well because you have the red base and scab red is darker than red gore just paint scab red straight over it. it'll go over the red gore easily and you're sorted then


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Another question.

I've misplaced my codex. (Long story.)

What's the difference between Sergeants and Veteran Sergeants in 5e and can Veteran Sergeants be assigned to normal squads?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The sergeant of the squad is a veteran Sargent so far as I am aware. To signify the Sargent in my squads I like to put a banner or winged-skull thing on the middle of the top of the power pack. I use the Blood Ravens as my army as well. I have pictures that you could look at if you want ... they are somewhere on this site. I think I called the post Tal's Blood Ravens. Hope this helps.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Another question. I tried to replace my marine's helmet with one painted bleached bone. For some reason, it came off as closer to normal white. I used the same method as for the shoulderpads, and both were primed black first. Any reasons why this might have happened?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'd have to see the painting first. or your bleached bone isn't great quality. best thing to do is to base the helmet with a brown, I use khemri brown for bleached bone, then paint over that with bone but leave the brwon showing in the recesses. it makes it seem less white that way


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Another couple of questions.

1) I'm restarting my army; I intend to use Simple Green to strip the paint. Any suggestions as to procedure? I'm probably going with 50:50 Simple Green/water and for 2 hours or so, followed by scrubbing. Any possible damage from this?

2)Which way do the shoulderpads go? I suspect that I made a mistake in their placement.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Never tried stripping but I would think as long as the chems that you use are not going to melt the plastic (simple green won't as far as I am aware) I think that this would be alright. And as for the shoulder pads ... its your army you can do whatever you want with the shoulder pads. Now if you are looking to go strictly via codex then you could look into the Lexicanum?!? or refer to the codex if you have it.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I read an article on here about stripping armies paints using simple green. It said undiluted simple green and to soak the dudes in it. As for how long, that depends on how hard you scrub


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Easiest way to paint them is just Mechrite Red with a wash of Devlan mud. For the bone colour just use Dheneb Stone with a wash of Gryphonne Sepia. Remember that Power Fists are in black as standard codex, but then again, it's your army!

Hope this helps

Midnight :good:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

1) As I didn't get Mechrite red, stupidly, I'm going to try again by spraying them black, then giving a few layers of 50:50 scab red/red gore, then a layer with a bit more red gore, and finish off with extreme highlighting of a red gore/blood red mix. 

Shoulderpads will be either pure bleached bone or bleached bone over a layer of kommando.

Would that work?

2)Which shoulderpad goes on the left, and which one on the right? I'm pretty sure I did it right; just want to check. Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

When I was researching the exact red tone for my Blood Angels, I sprayed one black, then basecoated mechrite, then applied blood red, then again blood red and finally washed badab black and instead of a Blood Angel I got a Blood Raven:grin:

I would paint the helmet white, as their shoulder pads (or are they really bleached bone?) with red insignia, like the skull etc.

But most of the time with the mehreens, the colour of the helmet signifies one's position within the battle structure of the company...for ex., in BA army, red is for tacticals, blue for devastators, golden for the bossess and so on. The same logic would apply to your Ravens, too.



> 1) As I didn't get Mechrite red, stupidly, I'm going to try again by spraying them black, then giving a few layers of 50:50 scab red/red gore, then a layer with a bit more red gore, and finish off with extreme highlighting of a red gore/blood red mix.
> 
> Shoulderpads will be either pure bleached bone or bleached bone over a layer of kommando.
> 
> Would that work?


Who knows, paint one as a tester and see if it suits you.



> 2)Which shoulderpad goes on the left, and which one on the right? I'm pretty sure I did it right; just want to check. Pictures would be helpful.


I have never had that problem. Really, you can't screw this, it's probably right.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok...general SM question. 

Force Commander or Librarian? Which one would be better? 

Also, should I get a third tactical squad or an assault marine squad? I'm giving squad 1 a meltagun and a rocket launcher, and squad II a flamer/rocket launcher.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

What you should keep in mind is that the assault guys are fast attack not a troop choice. With that in mind I would say another tact squad then get the assault marines. Just my thoughts. And painting bone over khaki is fine I done it and it was OK.


----------



## JasonRoth (Jun 29, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> Ok...general SM question.
> 
> Force Commander or Librarian? Which one would be better?
> 
> Also, should I get a third tactical squad or an assault marine squad? I'm giving squad 1 a meltagun and a rocket launcher, and squad II a flamer/rocket launcher.


Depends on what army you are battle against.

A librarian vs Eldars or Tyranids, no no no, go for the captain there.

Other than that I would say that a Librarian is kinda awesome.


And I saw your question about the colour of Blood Ravens with Scarab red and Red gore. Well, I use Blood red as a base, then I drybrush with Red gore over it, and It turnes out pritty awesome. Here's a Scout that I'm working on atm with an awesome ACU camo cloack:


----------



## TheGamer2kx (Apr 20, 2011)

Personally, for painting my Blood Ravens, I prime them in white, and use a dark-ish carnation red spraypaint to basecoat them. I've found the Dawn of War: Retribution Army Painter to be a great asset when having questions about what color goes where when I'm not sure. 

Additionally, sergeant helmets are white.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I think you get both frag and krak grenades in the tactical squad box. The frags are the ones with the textured surface, kinda classic grenade design, while the kraks are the smooth surfaced ones.


----------

